# canon 7D firmware v2 download Now



## eddlum25 (Aug 6, 2012)

Canon 7D firmware version release today, click at link to download 

Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS 7D


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

OH! Is that the one with some great upgrades in it? I read about it coming earlier this year!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

Your link just takes me to the 7D in the canon store?

NM... I figured it out. Man, am I slow as mud tonight!


----------



## eddlum25 (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad you figure it out MLeeK lol


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you updated? I am wondering how to use some of this! I need a new manual! lol!


----------



## eddlum25 (Aug 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Have you updated? I am wondering how to use some of this! I need a new manual! lol!



Yes, I updated it with no problem. I manage 26 RAW file in maximum burst during continuos shooting.

Download the new manual here

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300004275/03/eos7d-im5-en.zip


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 7, 2012)

Woo hoo! Can't wait to test out this burst rate.


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 8, 2012)

Just downloaded the update.  Cant wait to get it on my camera and try out the new features.


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 9, 2012)

Bump 

Downloading now! Bout time, been waiting for this!


----------



## grahambo85 (Aug 9, 2012)

Best feature so far...maximum auto ISO setting. AMAZING.


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 9, 2012)

has this been available on recently purchased 7Ds already (at least a week)?  I'm looking at the manual for my work 7D and it says "this manual is for the EOS 7D installed with firmware version 2.0.0 or later"


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 9, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> has this been available on recently purchased 7Ds already (at least a week)?  I'm looking at the manual for my work 7D and it says "this manual is for the EOS 7D installed with firmware version 2.0.0 or later"



I doubt any newly bought 7D's are preloaded with the new firmware, this just came out a couple days ago. There should be instructions on how to update via USB cable and using EOS Utility program on your computer or you can use a CF card reader to transfer the file over (Won't let you transfer the file via USB cable).


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 9, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > has this been available on recently purchased 7Ds already (at least a week)?  I'm looking at the manual for my work 7D and it says "this manual is for the EOS 7D installed with firmware version 2.0.0 or later"
> ...



Sorry, this has nothing really to do with you, but this sort of answer irks me to no end, and people on here do it all the time.  If you know, you know, if you have no idea, you have no idea.  

And yes, the 7Ds we got last week did come with 2.0 software pre loaded, I just checked.


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 9, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...




I'll be honest, I meant no offense at all dude... you had a question and I just tried to answer to the best of my ability, and the fact that a 7D shipped with the new firmware just kinda surprises me that's all, geezz...


----------



## tmjjk (Aug 9, 2012)

I am clueless to this... so please be gentle with me.  I just received my Canon 7D in the mail today.  How do I know if I need to update?  I am so excited I don't even know where to start.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 9, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> I am clueless to this... so please be gentle with me.  I just received my Canon 7D in the mail today.  How do I know if I need to update?  I am so excited I don't even know where to start.  Thank you for any help.



Scroll through the menu settings, there should be an area that shows the firmware version, if it isn't 2.0.0 then you can update.

Hit the menu button on back and under one of the yellow wrench icons should be the firmware version listed.


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 10, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > macpro88 said:
> ...



Like I said, this wasn't so much aimed at you as much as how often people on here try to answer questions where they have no idea what the answer is.  You at least indicated that you didn't actually know.  Some others will answer these types of questions without that indication, and that's how newbies get totally lost.  

But in the end, I don't see the utility in just guessing on a question that has an answer that you either know or dont know.


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 10, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...




I agree most just give stupid answers that aren't related at all, but I at least tried, and tried cause some people don't ever take the time to give the right answer or are late responding. My response was at least a valid attempt at answering the question in an attempt to try and point you in the right direction. Pretty sure there wasn't a tone to response that said otherwise or that I was trying to be a smartass. 

Either way, if ya don't like someone's response, just ignore it, specially the ignorant ones who post just to post and just to piss people off.


----------



## Herm99 (Aug 10, 2012)

grahambo85 said:


> Best feature so far...maximum auto ISO setting. AMAZING.



What exactly is this feature? Is this the same as Auto-ISO setting on my 550d? (on certain shooting modes only)


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

It has added an option to limit the highest ISO you want to allow your camera to use.


----------



## Herm99 (Aug 10, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> It has added an option to limit the highest ISO you want to allow your camera to use.



Cool, will it automatically select the lowest usable ISO though? (per shot)


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

yes


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 10, 2012)

Herm99 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > It has added an option to limit the highest ISO you want to allow your camera to use.
> ...



Yes, it bases it off your slowest shutter speed of 1/(focal length).


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 10, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...



That statement is a bit over the top. The fact is, I purchased a 7D last Saturday, for my son, and it certainly DID NOT have v 2.0 loaded on it. We updated both his and mine last evening. When a camera is purchased and manufactured are two entirely different things. It isn't completely unreasonable to think that a camera could have been setting on a shelf for a few months, long before the release of the new update.


----------

